# SDK released android 4.0



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

here it is.

http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice and quick.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So what will become of this? Will cm7 on touchpad benefit from this? So much talk about Ice cream sandwiches and Honeycomb's..


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

this is the SDK. This makes the possibility for ICS much much higher =)


----------



## andydroind (Aug 24, 2011)

"hypermetalsonic said:


> So what will become of this? Will cm7 on touchpad benefit from this? So much talk about Ice cream sandwiches and Honeycomb's..


Its just the sdk. Its for app developers so that existing apps can be tested against ics and new apps can be developed using ics features. Got no source or even a release date for the source so it will be a while before it hits the touchpad I think.


----------



## King003 (Aug 24, 2011)

theyre going to release it after galaxy nexus. November 10th


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

I know. They released the tools for it now though. =) get familiar!


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> this is the SDK. This makes the possibility for ICS much much higher =)


Technically, yes. But the AOSP source is our moneyshot. Keep in mind that Honeycomb SDK's were available, but it remained closed source. Thus, CM8 was skipped and we have buggy SDK ports at best for things like the Nook Color, GTab, etc. The ICS source code will be released in due time. Odds of higher end devices seeing ICS/CM9 are good.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

im going to assume that the HP TouchPad will eventually one day.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> im going to assume that the HP TouchPad will eventually one day.


That's the plan.


----------

